# Mit Java Postfach abfragen



## DellCapone (20. Aug 2008)

Ich möchte mir ein kleines Tool basteln, mit dem ich meine Postfächer in Outlook abrufen kann, um zu erfahren in welchem Postfach neue Mails liegen. Habe mir zwar die Sache von MS angeguckt wie man Adressbuch auslesen kann aber blicke da nicht ganz so durch, wie ich es mit den Postfächern anstellen kann.


----------



## Wildcard (20. Aug 2008)

Warum willst du Outlook Postfächer abfragen anstatt den Mailserver zu fragen?  ???:L


----------



## DellCapone (21. Aug 2008)

weil es mehrere mailserver sind und ich dann somit alle daten zu den servern dem programm übergeben muss.


----------



## DellCapone (22. Aug 2008)

Jemand erfahrung und weisst wie ich ein postfach von java aus abfragen kann ?


----------

